# This SUCKS



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't know if you've already seen this or not----But this is EXACTLY why I NEVER EVER want Utah to get control of the federal lands in the state

http://www.idahostatesman.com/news/...s/letters-from-the-west/article104921951.html


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

You always hear about how great Texas is. Until you go there and realize there is no public lands. Every one must pay to play. 
Now this thought is spreading to the west where we have truly public lands. 
This is not what we want these lands that are being sold are lost to sportsman forever. And it is just a matter of time before we lose it all. 

Get in the fight. Spread the word. We don't want state control. We want our public lands to stay public


----------



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

Yep----I'm betting that our legislatures drooling over the moneys they can get selling off out public lands to these guys.

I had a legislator tell me that if the land wasn't taxable it was worthless.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

adamsoa said:


> Yep----I'm betting that our legislatures drooling over the moneys they can get selling off out public lands to these guys.
> 
> I had a legislator tell me that if the land wasn't taxable it was worthless.


SAD but TRUE in their eyes


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Probably the biggest reason I want to move back out west is the public land access. If you take that away, I know I'd be spending a lot less money when I come out to visit, and I'd probably be a lot less interested in moving back out there. 

I was born in Utah, and my family moved east for my dads work. When I was young, I never understood why he gave up hunting when we moved east. To me, limited access was just the way hunting and fishing was. Then I moved to Utah and started hunting where there was ample public land. Having now moved back east for my job, and having experienced western hunting, I understand the frustration and disappointment he must have felt 30+ years ago.

One of the most frustrating things about living in an eastern state is that I have to pay if I want good hunting access. There are some public lands, but they are CROWDED on the days you can hunt! Even if you're okay with paying for access, you then have to find a lease where the other people hunting have the same ethics and goals you do. You have to find a lease with rules you're willing to abide by and hope the other people in the lease will obey the rules too. And worst of all, you're always at the mercy of the land owners. If they decide a week before the season opens they don't want you on their land, you get a refund and no place to hunt that season. 

It makes me sad that greedy people and politicians would sacrifice such a widely used and important public resource for money. 

"There's plenty of money out there. They print more every day... Only a dummy would give this up for something as common as money. Are you a dummy?" - Grandpa George (Charlie and the Chocolate factory)


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

These Wilks brothers are doing much the same in Montana. I don't see this changing much, and if Cruz, Lee, Ivory and the rest get their way, it will be devastating to our outdoor heritage.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Vote for Democrats. Until you do, the Republicans won't change. Don't be afraid to do so; no matter what, Utah is going to have a Republican controlled legislature next year... but maybe it could be a little less one-sided.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

This kind of stuff is happening everywhere and it is not good. Without "in perpetuity" legal guarantees (and I don't know what those would have to be...maybe a lawyer can chime in), that public access not be restricted, there is absolutely no way anyone that enjoys Federal public lands should advocate or support transfer to the State or private domain. This story is the perfect example of what can and WILL happen.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Register and vote on a local level for more democrats. Mike Weinholtz who is running against Herbert seems like he'd be a good choice for sportsmen. He doesn't support the land transfer. Voting for more democrats now will not change Utah but it will put pressure on republicans to change this terrible policy in their party platform. Until voters punish them for this, this very well could be or future. Vote them out, that is the only thing that will kill this idea.


----------

